
Cursedfs – Make a disk image formatted with both ext2 and FAT at once - bratao
https://github.com/NieDzejkob/cursedfs
======
darklajid
Duplicate a couple days ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22055145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22055145)

------
war1025
I was disappointed to learn that the two filesystems don't actually interact
with each other.

My initial impression was that somehow it managed to update the metadata of
everything in a way that both FAT and ext2 could read the full disk image.

